# Jonathan Edwards and the Savoy Declaration



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 20, 2014)

I was wondering - does anyone know whether Jonathan Edwards officially subscribed to the Savoy Declaration? I understand Edwards was Independent in his view of church polity rather than Presbyterian. Does anyone have specific information on this? Thanks.


----------



## MW (Oct 20, 2014)

He probably would have been required to give "assent" at Yale, and there might have been a formal relation through his Association. I doubt there would have been "subscription," though. There is a well known letter to John Erskine stating his agreement with the substance of the Westminster Confession and Presbyterianism.


----------

